# Moving to a new city



## ansel (Mar 18, 2008)

I am trying to change my life and move to a new city. This scares the heck out of me, because I'm already shy as is, and I'm worried about not knowing ANYONE. I'm taking a leap...I hope it works out!


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow, that's a big one. Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah, it's a tough challenge, but a great opportunity. Good luck!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Good luck!

I can't wait to get out of here.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I did that about a year ago. It took some effort, but it has been much better than expected. Finding a place to live was probably the most difficult part, right after finding a job, because each required a lot of communication with unfamiliar people. Finding somewhere to live required a lot more, though, curiously-enough.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Sounds scary though a bit exciting, Good luck, annie. 

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------

